# Nasty things



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The most nasty thing I EVER saw was we got a call for a clogged toilet. I get there and the woman points to the bathroom and says it just stopped up this morning. I walk in and the toilet is full of poo to the brim! No joke! I swear they must have been holding their self up off the toilet while they crapped! I stuck the plunger in and when that choit started churning I swear a blue toxic cloud arose from deep withing the pits of hell they called a commode. I would much rather breath in muriatic acid than breath in those noxious fumes!

I came up out that hell hole quick. I told the HO without hesitation that she needs to get in there and open the window and turn on a fan before I went back in. No plumber should have to deal with that. Worst part was it did not seem to bother her at all!

Whats your nastiest job?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

A older customer in a nice neighborhood calls in that she wants her toilet seat changed out. They call me and I go pick one up. When I get there grass is knee high in the yard, I know right off the bat that this is going to be bad. I walk up to the front door and all I can smell is cat piss. I knock and she answers in pajamas in the middle of the day. The house is disgusting and her first comment is sorry I don't like to clean. She shows me the bathroom and there is hair and dust and grim everywhere. The toilet seat is stained yellow with pee. The toilet itself have never been cleaned, long story short I politely told her to call another company and left the toilet seat there.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

A lot of jobs were bad  I force myself to forget so I can get up and do it all again the next day.
Those calls can be bad add a closed door no AC and a hot day Yuck!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bill said:


> The most nasty thing I EVER saw was we got a call for a clogged toilet. I get there and the woman points to the bathroom and says it just stopped up this morning. I walk in and the toilet is full of poo to the brim! No joke! I swear they must have been holding their self up off the toilet while they crapped! I stuck the plunger in and when that choit started churning I swear a blue toxic cloud arose from deep withing the pits of hell they called a commode. I would much rather breath in muriatic acid than breath in those noxious fumes!
> 
> I came up out that hell hole quick. I told the HO without hesitation that she needs to get in there and open the window and turn on a fan before I went back in. No plumber should have to deal with that. Worst part was it did not seem to bother her at all!
> 
> Whats your nastiest job?


 



What, no pics? :laughing:


My nastiest is the same scenario as yours. It was an elderly gentleman who attempted to flush his boxer shorts, then emptied his bowels on top of the clog... While I was arriving at this call, another plumber was leaving. All he said was, "You can have this one."


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Beyond the sewage in crawlspaces, and basements. 

I like others mentioned, have a serious aversion to animal feces and urine. 

One time I went on a job which was in my top five of most disgusting homes ever, I went to fix a leak under the sink. Making a clear space to lay was quite the trick. Then when I looked in the cabinet, I am not kidding, in place of a bottom to the cabinet, was a litter box.  I fixed the leak without laying down, but my back had spasm from the awkward angle I laid at. 

Now that I recall, there was one house that I refused to go back into. Simple call, backed up drain, I went there with the other journeyman to help him out, it was blocks from my house. While he was outside looking for a clean-out, I went into the basement to see what was going on. What I discovered was the drain had been backed up for much longer than they said, and all the clothes in laying on the floor in the basement were covered in their own sewage.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> A older customer in a nice neighborhood calls in that she wants her toilet seat changed out. They call me and I go pick one up. When I get there grass is knee high in the yard, I know right off the bat that this is going to be bad. I walk up to the front door and *all I* *can smell is cat piss*. I knock and she answers in pajamas in the middle of the day. The house is disgusting and her first comment is sorry I don't like to clean. She shows me the bathroom and there is hair and dust and grim everywhere. The toilet seat is stained yellow with pee. The toilet itself have never been cleaned, long story short I politely told her to call another company and left the toilet seat there.


Open the door and it's like a punch to the nasal passages.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Back before I mellowed slightly, The mech contractor I worked for ask me to go to a strip center owned by a co. that we did a lot of major work for. The problem was a stoppage that had back to back leases stopped up. I said heck no. They said they would pay me what ever I wanted because there was a hitch. The spaces were occupied by 2 TV repair shops, and they were having disputes between owners, to a point that one had dotted the others eye. I go out there and 1 of the guys is 6'4 and obnoxious as hell. The other is a quiet little guy with the black eye. I determined we had something stuck in the drain, and I was going to have to cut the wall to access the stack. I figure I will make the mess in the big guy's shop. I go into the RR and there is crap as high as a 6'4 person can stand and shiot, way above the rim. I am fuming. I took and kicked the toilet and broke it off, never saying a word. So this toilet and a mountain of shiot are in the corner, I put some tar paper down and cut the wall and stack. Someone had dropped a piece of 1/2" steel pipe down the roof vent. Pull the pipe out and problem solved. I cut a hole in the tar paper and set the toilet. I left every thing just like it was and told the guy it was fixed. He ask me if I was going to clean up the mess? I told him that if one more sound came out of his mouth, that I was going to shove his head in it, and I meant it. He didn't utter a sound.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

One of my nastiest calls was almost just like that. A customer called about 2 backed up toilets. I get there and she tells me that her mother had died months back and she had basically holed up in the house since then. The house wasn't filthy but there was clutter everywhere. She had a toilet back up on her and used it until it was full then put the lid down and started using the second one. After that backed up, she did the same thing and then called us. I ran my auger through the first toilet and it went right through but nothing changed in the bowl. It was like a bad version of re-fried beans. I sat on the edge of the tub with a 5 gallon bucket pouring bucket after bucket of hot water down the toilet until I had the bowl clean. Then, on to the second one. Sure it was nasty but I really felt bad for the woman. I couldn't leave so I just dealt with it and did it.







Paul


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Bill said:


> The most nasty thing I EVER saw was we got a call for a clogged toilet. I get there and the woman points to the bathroom and says it just stopped up this morning. I walk in and the toilet is full of poo to the brim! No joke! I swear they must have been holding their self up off the toilet while they crapped! I stuck the plunger in and when that choit started churning I swear a blue toxic cloud arose from deep withing the pits of hell they called a commode. I would much rather breath in muriatic acid than breath in those noxious fumes!
> 
> I came up out that hell hole quick. I told the HO without hesitation that she needs to get in there and open the window and turn on a fan before I went back in. No plumber should have to deal with that. Worst part was it did not seem to bother her at all!
> 
> Whats your nastiest job?


Mine was just like that except it was 4" over the rim and full of maggots I told HO when it was cleaned out call me and I'll Unclog her toilet (she told me it was my job I just laughed as I walked out)

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

We were doing a house after Katrina and I had to pull a toilet in the only bathroom they had to replace it. The GC told me the toilet was cracked in the bowl and to just throw it in the dumpster, took the bolts off the bottom and tried to lift it, instead of the whole thing coming off the toilet split at the bowl and bottom front. Underneath there was crap, filling the void underneath the bowl, we had to shut the house down for 2 hours the smell was so damn bad.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

my brother just retired from plumbing. about 15 yrs or so back, he had a service call on a plugged toilet in a rental unit of one of his good customers. i was at his house, so rode along with him...we get in the bathroom, i've been in some nasty sheet before...this was unreal, 90 degree plus day, toilet full of sheet to the rim, apparently ran out of TP and used their hands and the wall....and a garbage can next to toilet full of used pads...with about 8,000 flies buzzing around...we left


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

OK, I remember the worst one now. Summer of 1996 During the Roto Rooter days :whistling2:
Call in Cambridge Mass for a "Bad Sewer Smell" Place Smelt like $hit
This was at an old building converted to condo's. Get there no basement access OK where's the trap door leading to basement. Oh that's in the other unit knock on door pull rug out of the way open trap door turn on flash light. Slam trap door call the septic guy.
But we don't have a septic tank :no:? You do now :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Replacing the floor drains and branch lines in a chicken processing plant. 20 years of chicken juice soaked through the cracks in the concrete just waiting for me to show up with a saw and shovel.


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

Was replacing a 6" sewer main serving a restaurant and a shady pub. The GC had a 70 yr old drunk man operating the excavator. We were supposed to run all of the pipe up to the building and do a live tie in the next morning around 4am before the buildings were in use. The old drunken man kept smashing and destroying the pipe with the excavator which mean the live 6" was just draining out into our ditch! I was knee deep (no exaggeration) in everything...piss, turds flying out even a used tampon plopped out not a foot away from me. We had to run another 60' which took a couple of hours during the afternoon when the pub and restaurant were going full board with a live sewer literally filling up our ditch with waste


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Got sent on a plugged toilet call at a rental house owned by a regular customer. Its in a rotten part of town.

Tenant lets me in. I spot the raw meat on the table, kids running around naked. Chit everywhere, living like pigs.

I also noticed what i thought were a lot of flys buzzing around the kitchen. 

I head for the bathroom which is right off the kitchen. As i open the door, she says, "sorry about the flies." There were so many flies they blocked out the light. I grew up on a pig farm- i've seen high fly concentrations- but nothing like this.

I peer through the cloud of flies and find the toilet full and now their using the tub.

Now I'm pizzed. Just cuz you're poor dont mean you gotta live like animals.

I told her i wasn't fixing anything until she cleaned the place up. 

Called landlord told them what was going on. I never went back.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I do work on alot of rental property. nuff said


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

BwaaaaaaHAAAAA!!!!!

Worst of the worst?????

You have never known nasty until you have been called to repair/replace a jammed sewage ejector at a women's shelter housing 20-25 women.

Mere words just cannot describe the "sewer mouse" colony in that ejector pit.

I'd fill in more details, but just the memory is making me want to puke.....


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Jammyrft; . We had to run another 60' which took a couple of hours during the afternoon when the pub and restaurant were going full board with a live sewer literally filling up our ditch with waste[/QUOTE said:


> I done that once, was a daycare, they wouldn't shut the bathrooms down, had kids you know. I bout threw a fit cus they kept flushing with me trying to do a c/o install. Btw, the sewer line was like 15ft. deep, so I was in line of sewage over my head no matter what. I came out of that hole and had an intence "discussion" with them. Yeah we got it straightened out pretty quick.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Was working on a 10 story warehouse that was being converted into a hotel. The 3rd to the 10th floor of the bldg was over an old alley way, which was eventually going to be closed in, but we had our drain pipes stubbed through 3rd floor & into the old alley, & it was capped for testing.
The drywall guys had set up their dressing & break room on the 5th floor in a future suite. They removed the test plug on the water closet & was using it as a urinal for quite some time. They filled this 4" cast iron stack, which served 2 baths on each floor, nearly 2 stories high full of urine.
I used one of those 10ft long flexible electricians drill bit, on a cordless drill, to drill a hole in the rubber cap, & let it drain into alley. 
That was my nastiest & worst smelling experience.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Called to a RENTAL yrs ago,stopped up facebowl (lav) old man sitting on pot naked .Lav full of puke and floor covered in pee and shiot.I gaged ,drove back to shop, boss called landlord ,2 weeks later ,I went back ,bathroom was clean and smelled ok, I shot drain(lav) with general(RAM) gun and left, nothing said that was over 30 yrs ago and I never will forget it.Had alot of stuff on me since then, but that one stands out. All I can do is laugh now but it wasn"t funny then!!


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> The most nasty thing I EVER saw was we got a call for a clogged toilet. I get there and the woman points to the bathroom and says it just stopped up this morning. I walk in and the toilet is full of poo to the brim! No joke! I swear they must have been holding their self up off the toilet while they crapped! I stuck the plunger in and when that choit started churning I swear a blue toxic cloud arose from deep withing the pits of hell they called a commode. I would much rather breath in muriatic acid than breath in those noxious fumes!
> 
> I came up out that hell hole quick. I told the HO without hesitation that she needs to get in there and open the window and turn on a fan before I went back in. No plumber should have to deal with that. Worst part was it did not seem to bother her at all!
> 
> Whats your nastiest job?


Bill, I had a call just like this a few years ago. Stacked to the rim. 

I told them I needed the get something outa my truck. I got in it and left and they never even called to see if I was coming back.


----------

